# Any new knives?



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey everyone- anyone found or bought any new knives lately? I was thinking of getting a new SOG line knife but wanted feedback from others first. Let me know!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

JamesCC said:


> Hey everyone- anyone found or bought any new knives lately? I was thinking of getting a new SOG line knife but wanted feedback from others first. Let me know!


I've had a couple of SOGs, I find I prefer Benchmade and Spyderco. 

My last SOG was a Spec Elite II or something. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I am a firm believer in Cold Steel knives The one I carry every day is 21 years old. With stood the punishment I have put it through and still going strong and sharp.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Not new by a few months but my Emerson-Kershaw folder (more aptly an unfolder) is very convenient for times when your other hand has business of its' own job to do.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Get what you want and spend what you want. Right now, the best knife value for a fixed IMHO is Morakniv.
It is only 3/4 tang, but it is still the best ~$20 knife out there. Buy several and get yourself a nice piece of camp gear.
I have a carbon in 3.6 inch ($10) that has lives in a tackle bag and used to cut bait for over a year. The thing scare the hell out of me when I unholster it. Still that sharp. I put a patina on it and it turned out a very dark gray, pretty cool, but it helps protect the carbon steel.
I have a 4.1 in SS that is about as bullet proof as I have seen. I've asked plain stupid from it, since I don't mind breaking a cheap knife, and kinda wanted to see if they are as good as the hype and advertisement. It has come through shining. It takes and holds a very frightening edge.
Happy Shopping


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LostinTexas said:


> Get what you want and spend what you want. Right now, the best knife value for a fixed IMHO is Morakniv.
> It is only 3/4 tang, but it is still the best ~$20 knife out there. Buy several and get yourself a nice piece of camp gear.
> I have a carbon in 3.6 inch ($10) that has lives in a tackle bag and used to cut bait for over a year. The thing scare the hell out of me when I unholster it. Still that sharp. I put a patina on it and it turned out a very dark gray, pretty cool, but it helps protect the carbon steel.
> I have a 4.1 in SS that is about as bullet proof as I have seen. I've asked plain stupid from it, since I don't mind breaking a cheap knife, and kinda wanted to see if they are as good as the hype and advertisement. It has come through shining. It takes and holds a very frightening edge.
> Happy Shopping


I have been a MORAKNIV fan for a while. I have a habit of giving them away to good friends so I am down to my "Robust" and my "All Around" right now but I will restock.
My dad had a Morakniv from the 1950s and it is still in my brothers' possession after I cleaned it up and made the edge like it was as new.


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

My two favorite folders are a Benchmade Griptilian, which was gifted to me (They are a bit spendy and I probably wouldn't have bought one for myself) and a Spiderco Tenacious Lightweight. I like the Spiderco because it's a little thinner, and I like the Benchmade because of it's sharpness and edge holding.

As far as fixed blades go, I'm in the Morakniv camp. They don't have any fancy frills, but they are high quality, while still being affordable enough to own more than one. I've found that I like the Scandinavian grind quite a bit. I have one in carbon steel, and a couple in stainless. I think the choice of carbon or stainless is mostly a personal preference. So far, I can't tell much difference in how they sharpen or cut.

I don't have any experience with SOG, so I can't give an opinion.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Carried a Kershaw when I worked. The assisted open was a life saver, literally. 
A Stockman was always in my possession in some regard, usually in my pocket. Off duty the Stockman was my companion since about 14 years old. I recently went from small to medium, thanks to my hands revolting recently.






I carried this one until I found out how much it would cost to replace, and became paranoid. Old Timer, Chinese and all, became the carry option. At the price I didn't worry about losing it, even though I never did. I found my Old Timers were very good and the steel was not bad at all.
Folders are a fun topic all their own.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a few SOG knives and have owned several others. What model are you considering ?


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Philco said:


> I have a few SOG knives and have owned several others. What model are you considering ?


Just looking at SOG flip style any suggestions?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

JamesCC said:


> Just looking at SOG flip style any suggestions?


I'm very fond of my SOG Vulcan. It is not assisted opening. It has the flipper and also a thumb stud. I don't think they are currently in production (I may be mistaken) but there are usually at least a few available on ebay. Mine has the drop point blade. The knife also has been made with a tanto blade. There are two sizes of the Vulcan, the standard size and the Mini Vulcan. I own both but prefer the larger knife.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Philco said:


> I'm very fond of my SOG Vulcan. It is not assisted opening. It has the flipper and also a thumb stud. I don't think they are currently in production (I may be mistaken) but there are usually at least a few available on ebay. Mine has the drop point blade. The knife also has been made with a tanto blade. There are two sizes of the Vulcan, the standard size and the Mini Vulcan. I own both but prefer the larger knife.


Solid thank you for the feednavk


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

I like the new Bugout scales and M390 blade, don't like that scales are aluminum and still everything is tagged with $275


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I found this nice new in box Kabar at my favorite pawn shop and paid $45. After a bit of honing it will shave if need be.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

This pointy little guy was ordered on ebay but was not prompt in delivery so I canceled the order and got a refund. It arrived months later no charge.
It is scary sharp but not very practical.


----------



## whitepaper (Nov 21, 2017)

Picked up at a local computer bid auction SL Knight Sculpture Buckle (circa 1978) and a PIC German stag hunting knife.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Goldwing said:


> I found this nice new in box Kabar at my favorite pawn shop and paid $45. After a bit of honing it will shave if need be.


Dang that’s a great price and find


----------



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

chip2 said:


> My two favorite folders are a Benchmade Griptilian, which was gifted to me (They are a bit spendy and I probably wouldn't have bought one for myself) and a Spiderco Tenacious Lightweight. I like the Spiderco because it's a little thinner, and I like the Benchmade because of it's sharpness and edge holding.
> 
> As far as fixed blades go, I'm in the Morakniv camp. They don't have any fancy frills, but they are high quality, while still being affordable enough to own more than one. I've found that I like the Scandinavian grind quite a bit. I have one in carbon steel, and a couple in stainless. I think the choice of carbon or stainless is mostly a personal preference. So far, I can't tell much difference in how they sharpen or cut.
> 
> I don't have any experience with SOG, so I can't give an opinion.


My son gave me a Benchmade Bugout for my retirement. I like it a lot.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Since someone woke this thread up, LostWife handed me this on Fathers Day morning, along with a big kiss and a cup of coffee. BPS Knife
I spent the day putting a patina on the steel, and oiling the scabbard and handles. Both were very thirsty. It has been a companion in the yard. and done all I asked. It reminds me of an old school paring knife in size and construction, but no complaints. Seems to be very tough and holds a nice edge. A very nice addition.
I think I like the Morakniv handle better, but it does check a lot of boxes.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

LostinTexas said:


> Since someone woke this thread up, LostWife handed me this on Fathers Day morning, along with a big kiss and a cup of coffee. BPS Knife
> I spent the day putting a patina on the steel, and oiling the scabbard and handles. Both were very thirsty. It has been a companion in the yard. and done all I asked. It reminds me of an old school paring knife in size and construction, but no complaints. Seems to be very tough and holds a nice edge. A very nice addition.
> I think I like the Morakniv handle better, but it does check a lot of boxes.


What a great Father’s Day for sure….glad you shared to the post


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

JamesCC said:


> What a great Father’s Day for sure….glad you shared to the post


Thanks. Finished product. The blade turned a dark gray, and the scabbard is several shades darker than original. Holding up and making an impression.







Click it to enlarge


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

I bought this one a couple of months ago while on vacation and although it’s a nice knife, I don’t think I would recommend it because they did a lousy job with the belt clip. It’s short for a rather large pocket knife and not only did they skimp out on the size, they also only used one little screw to attach the belt clip to the handle. I send mine in for repair but it’s still a lousy design. 
















I’ve got a Bench Made folding knife which I love and I also have a fairy cheap Kershaw Ken Onion pocket knife and a SOG that came from Walmart. They’re great knives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Terava Jaakaripuukko was my most recent knife purchase.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

That’s a sweet setup!


----------



## Clingun (Jan 5, 2021)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Terava Jaakaripuukko


Just asking, where did you buy this? Thanks!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Clingun said:


> Just asking, where did you buy this? Thanks!


Through a company in Finland. Varusteleka. They sell lots of surplus and outdoor stuff online.


----------

